# Nat'l Landmark Sign for my Hospital for the Criminally Insane



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Built this.

Since no other discussion is allowed in this section, that's all I got.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! Now just go stick it by a highway at a random location


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job! Well done


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Whoa, that's really cool.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cool & a great idea!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's awesome! It looks absolutely real! Great job


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Cathy, that signs look authentic!!! I am impressed woman! Very, very cool.....can you make me one???? (kidding....not really...dead serious....ha, ha....kidding....no I'm not)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the sign. It looks like it a real park sign.


----------



## pparent79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Such a good job it gives me shivers!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I really like that Cathy! It looks authentic, plus gives the background story to your haunt.

Now if only your post wasn't so dog gone wordy


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! looks fantastic! and real!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's terrific. Great great work you.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.  Y'all are too kind... and too funny!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks 3D even, Looks awsume!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

This looks great nice job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MapThePlanet said:


> Fantastic! Now just go stick it by a highway at a random location


LOL, evil - and funny

You really captured the look and feel of the historic markers we see everywhere. I fully expect it will be stolen and someone will set up a web site with pictures of where it's gone all over the world:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very artistic and creative. You really captured the essence of the landmark signs.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

That's phenomenal Cathy I never would've known that wasn't a real landmark sign!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

great idea, looks awesome/realistic!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Cathy, you know how much I love this!!!!!! ( i want one!) As always, your work is spot on perfect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

aw, shucks. I am blushing. 
Thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really a great job on the sign! You can tell you've spent some time working on it. It's great when you have the time to create things like this and you don't feel rushed. It shows!!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, looking at the sign I was initially fooled into thinking it was real and you had stolen it from somewhere. The lettering, spacing, and forced justification of the paragraphs is just perfect. Terrific job! 

Rich


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much.   Means alot coming from all you pros.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

How did you do the lettering?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

MurrayTX said:


> How did you do the lettering?


Using Word, I printed out the letters. Placed them over craft foam. With an x-acto knife, traced the outline of the letters; then cut them out with scissors. Took over 25 hours.  I used the craft foam with the adhesive back, but still went back and put a little bit of Loctite on the back of the letters to hold them in place. 

I heard that they sell the craft- foam letters at the Dollar Stores, but it's not the style lettering I wanted to use.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I would leave that sign out all year long! Awesome!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! It looks so perfectly authentic! What a great way to add the backstory, too!


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great idea to set up a backstory! And so realistically done! Awesome!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Very impressive! Did you dremel it or did you use plasticard/tag board letters?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so who ever steals it and takes pictures of it all around the world I request one out side the white house.

Great job, love it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone.  Y'all are too sweet.  and too funny! 

DrunkenPanda- I cut each letter out of craft foam (w/ the adhesive back); then put a touch of Loctite on the back to double secure them on. Took 25+ hours just to make the letters. 

Thanks, again.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Cathy!!!! I love it! You did an awesome job with this! You go girl!


----------

